# Portugal's new law.



## Polar Bear (May 13, 2021)

Portugal it appears has a new law about people sleeping or even parking camping cars in any but selective spots. Aires, Campsites, or designated car parks with signage permitting overnight parking of camping cars? 

Do we have anyone with more knowledge? 









						Decreto-Lei 102-B/2020, 2020-12-09
					

Altera o Código da Estrada e legislação complementar, transpondo a Diretiva (UE) 2020/612



					dre.pt


----------



## witzend (May 13, 2021)

Yes new law has been passed and been talked about quite a lot on here


----------



## Pauljenny (May 13, 2021)

Yes.
It's early days and the problem of  swarms of motorhomes sweeping in, fuelled by internet claims of this Paradise, where you can park up for the winter,
 paying nothing, overlooking that perfect  beach.,  Have killed the golden goose.

Things may change.
They are opening a network of cheap, rural aires , to allow MHs to overnight and bring prosperity to the hinterland.
That's enough long words for tonight.


----------



## oppy (May 13, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Yes.
> It's early days and the problem of  swarms of motorhomes sweeping in, fuelled by internet claims of this Paradise, where you can park up for the winter,
> paying nothing, overlooking that perfect  beach.,  Have killed the golden goose.
> 
> ...


----------



## n brown (May 14, 2021)

as Paul  says ,the golden goose is cooked by too many vans taking advantage, and now the country wants to make some dosh off them .bound to happen , just glad of the years we had on beaches before it got overrun


----------

